# Right of Perm Residence Fees



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello, me again!

So, I said I would have a lot of question bumping around my brain....here are two, which I hope somebody can help with.

1.

According to the green paper (Immigration Fee Schedule that came with medical examination letter), we pay $490 for each adult but not for children (our son is 15 in February). The letter itself refers to a website for further information but on there it is not clear and implies $490 per person. Can someone please clarify (we are skilled worker, spouse and dependent)?

2.

The green paper also says they do not accept Canadian Dollar Drafts drawn on banks outside of Canada. How are we supposed to pay that then without a Canadian bank account? For the initial application fee, we supplied a CAD draft from our UK bank account and that was acceptable. Can we do the same again?

Thanks awfully.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello, me again!
> 
> So, I said I would have a lot of question bumping around my brain....here are two, which I hope somebody can help with.
> 
> ...


Continued good luck.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Continued good luck.


Thanks very much.....

The green paper directs us to that website, which indicates $490 for permanent residency fee. There is no further comment on the website but the green paper says 'the following applicants are not required to pay this fee:

dependent children of the principal applicant or sponsor, a child to be adopted, or an orphaned brother, sister, niece, nephew or grandchild' so I assume we pay for two adults only (?).

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I would suggest then that you accept the "green paper" information. It makes sense given that the dependants quoted would normally have no say in your decision to emigrate.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> I would suggest then that you accept the "green paper" information. It makes sense given that the dependants quoted would normally have no say in your decision to emigrate.


I guess that makes sense. Thanks very much, once again, for your info.....


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You only have to pay the landing fee for you and your wife ( = CAD 980). It does not apply for dependent children who are 22 or younger.


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> You only have to pay the landing fee for you and your wife ( = CAD 980). It does not apply for dependent children who are 22 or younger.


Thanks for your info....it always helps knowing that you are doing things correctly!!

Medicals this week.....please keep your fingers crossed for us!

Bye for now.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You're welcome!

Good luck with the medical. 
When are you moving to Canada?


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Good luck with the medical.
> When are you moving to Canada?


Thanks very much....

Well if all goes well with the medicals, we would like to land in Summer 2010 and actually 'go' after my son's GCSE exams in late spring 2011. It feels like so near, yet so far at the moment, with our life decision in someone else's hands. We just really hope that we fly through our medicals but I guess you can't tell until they're done and dusted. We are keep EVERYTHING crossed.....

Are you there yet?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, we are 'in process'. We are planning to move in the summer of 2010.

Our son is attending 11th grade now, but we don't want him to finish high school in Belgium. If we move to Canada next summer, he can do 11th grade over again, and then 12th grade. 
This because he only became 15 in September (he grade skipped), and because English is not our mothertongue.
We could also wait for another year, until summer 2011, so he could finish high school in Belgium. But that he certainly would have to pass an IELTS-test at academic level and do entrance exam for university. Finishing high school in Canada would give him the benefit to practice his language in high school instead of university, and to give him a Canadian high school diploma.

How old is your son? We don’t know the GCSE exam in Belgium. It is not the end of your high school, but something you do in 10th grade? Or is it his final high school examination and will he start at university once you are in Canada?


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> No, we are 'in process'. We are planning to move in the summer of 2010.
> 
> Our son is attending 11th grade now, but we don't want him to finish high school in Belgium. If we move to Canada next summer, he can do 11th grade over again, and then 12th grade.
> This because he only became 15 in September (he grade skipped), and because English is not our mothertongue.
> ...


It's difficult, isn't it? Our son is 14, 15 next year but that's a difficult age in itself. GCSE's are the final exam in UK year 11 so when he finishes them we can get going (if we're through our medicals ok, of course). I believe Canadian children finish high school at 18, so it is our assumption that he will join a school at whichever grade is relevant. There's so much to think about....it makes my brain itch. 

Here's hoping you are successful in your mission too. Have you had your medicals yet?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

No, we hope to get our call in March.


----------



## robnjaqui (Oct 28, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello, me again!
> 
> So, I said I would have a lot of question bumping around my brain....here are two, which I hope somebody can help with.
> 
> ...


Hi, sounds like you're about at the same stage as us, we're just in the process of booking ot Medical and paying the fee. When I went on the CIC website there was somewhere on there where you can pay for your fee by credit card, which is what we are planning to do. We have a son who's 11 and from what I remember we only need to pay $490.00 for myself and my Husband again like you - Skilled worker, spouse and dependent.

Sorry I can't be more helpful but its definately on the CIC website somewhere.

Jaqui


----------



## robnjaqui (Oct 28, 2009)

BunskiBoo said:


> Hello, me again!
> 
> So, I said I would have a lot of question bumping around my brain....here are two, which I hope somebody can help with.
> 
> ...


Hi, sounds like you're about at the same stage as us, we're just in the process of booking ot Medical and paying the fee. When I went on the CIC website there was somewhere on there where you can pay for your fee by credit card, which is what we are planning to do. We have a son who's 11 and from what I remember we only need to pay $490.00 each for myself and my Husband again like you - Skilled worker, spouse and dependent.

Sorry I can't be more helpful but its definately on the CIC website somewhere.

Jaqui


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

robnjaqui said:


> Hi, sounds like you're about at the same stage as us, we're just in the process of booking ot Medical and paying the fee. When I went on the CIC website there was somewhere on there where you can pay for your fee by credit card, which is what we are planning to do. We have a son who's 11 and from what I remember we only need to pay $490.00 for myself and my Husband again like you - Skilled worker, spouse and dependent.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more helpful but its definately on the CIC website somewhere.
> 
> Jaqui


Thanks for that. I'll have a look on CIC but do you mean paying for the medicals fees?


----------

